# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  MfG fr Windsurfmaterial nach Athen

## AnjaTu

Hi, 

ich suche eine Transportmglichkeit fr Windsurfausrstung nach Athen gegen Mitte/Ende Juli. Ich selbst fliege runter weil ich kein Auto habe. Wrde mich super dolle ber Zuschrift freuen! Zahle natrlich auch etwas  :Smile:  

Ideal wre Abfahrt ab NRW.

VG, Anja 

anja.tuchtenhagen@gmail.com

----------

